
Ask HN: Temporary Containers as a Service? - needcontainers
Are there any services that provide temporary docker containers on demand? I want to launch a dockerized web app and access it remotely for an hour, without creating an account on a cloud provider.<p>I&#x27;m looking for something similar to dply.co (which seems no longer available)<p>dply.co post on HN:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13030603
======
mtmail
Looks like a free hosting service isn't sustainable long-term.
[https://twitter.com/dply_co](https://twitter.com/dply_co) "Dply disabled
account creations due to abuse", "Due to a large influx of fraudulent accounts
we were forced to take down the Dply public site for a couple days."

------
ryanmccullagh
What language are you using?

